# Cannondale done manufacturuing in the USA?



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

A little birdy tells me that C'dale finally made the decision to manufacture their frames overseas. The era of frames that are made in the USA is ending. Inevitable but sad. I know some of their carbon is already done in on the Pacific Rim.....

http://www.dorel.com/press/2009/DII_RLconsolidation_ENG_VF1.pdf

_In shifting Bedford’s operations away from bicycle frame manufacturing by 2010, CSG will be able to take full advantage of the
strengths and capabilities of the new Taichung, Taiwan-based Center of Excellence in manufacturing oversight, sourcing, testing and
quality control. Therefore headcount at Bedford will be reduced from the current 300 employees to approximately 100 by the end of
2010._


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Here's the whole press release I just received...*

Here ya' go!

Sorry for the strange layout....They sent this out in Adobe, and I just cut and pasted the text....I also found it interesting that they chose NOT to release this yesterday, as I think everyone would have thought it was an April Fools Day joke. The release is dated today, April 2, 2009.

Dorel’s Recreational/Leisure Segment Launches Worldwide Centers of Excellence Strategy

• Bethel, CT to be expanded into world-class Innovation Center
• New focus for Bedford, PA facility

MONTREAL and BETHEL, CT – April 2, 2009 – In a continuation of its on-going strategy to become the global innovation leader in the recreation and leisure markets, Dorel Industries (TSX: DII.B, DII.A) today announced that its Recreational/Leisure segment has launched a multi-faceted Worldwide Centers of Excellence program.
Five Centers of Excellence are being established around the world, with each location focused on market leadership in a specific market segment or expertise. These centers will be based in:

• Bethel, CT (global headquarters and innovation center for high-end and enthusiast
bicycles);
• Basel, Switzerland (for high-end and enthusiast bicycles sold/marketed in Europe);
• Madison, WI (for global mass market products);
• Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada (for active lifestyle and urban apparel and
footwear); and
• Taichung, Taiwan (for coordination of sourcing, testing and quality of Asian
suppliers/partners)

New Innovation Center

Key to the Centers of Excellence strategy in North America are plans to consolidate all North American product development, marketing and business management functions for all four cycling brands (Cannondale, Schwinn, GT and Mongoose) to Bethel, CT within the newly named Cycling Sports Group (formerly the Cannondale Sports Group).
The Bethel location will be expanded into a world-class Innovation Center for all of Dorel’s
Recreational/Leisure brands and products. This will help integrate brand teams to power
innovation and to more fully capitalize on the unique potential of each of the CSG brands.
“Our vision is to create the most innovative and admired company in the recreation and leisure marketplace, and to become a global leader, which is why the Dorel segment was established in the first place,” said Robert Baird, President of Dorel’s Recreational/Leisure segment. “The strategy for transforming that vision into reality requires a unified, collaborative, and highly engaged workforce, relentlessly committed to innovation and supported by management in rapidly advancing the quality of the products and services we deliver. Dorel has acquired several top companies with superior product lines and some of the strongest brand equities in the recreation and leisure sector, including the acquisition of both Cannondale Bicycles and SUGOI Performance Apparel in early 2008.

“The Cannondale purchase led us to segment our bicycle business to provide best-in-class service to the distinct retailer categories. Mass market bikes are sold to consumers through Pacific Cycle, while high-end specialty retailers have been our channel of choice for premium and enthusiast bikes through CSG. Naturally, Cannondale and CSG are key components of our commitment to our Independent Bicycle Dealers (IBD) as we realize how critical IBDs are to the cycling community and to us. In addition to the plans outlined above, and to ensure we delight our customers with our distinctive brands, innovative products and impactful in-store programs, we are also consolidating our North American CSG operations to two locations from five.”

A new mission for Bedford
In addition to its global headquarters in Bethel, CT, CSG will create one of the best bicycle testing laboratories in the world at its
facilities in Bedford, PA. CSG will also begin to focus its existing operations in Bedford on:

• final bicycle and Headshok assembly,
• CNC machining,
• testing and quality control,
• bicycle warranty repair,
• inside sales/service, distribution and
• customer support/administration (including a new call center on-site).

In shifting Bedford’s operations away from bicycle frame manufacturing by 2010, CSG will be able to take full advantage of the strengths and capabilities of the new Taichung, Taiwan-based Center of Excellence in manufacturing oversight, sourcing, testing and
quality control. Therefore headcount at Bedford will be reduced from the current 300 employees to approximately 100 by the end of 2010.
The total cost of the overall re-organization plan is expected to be no more than US$4.5 million, the majority of which will be related to employee re-location and severance. These costs will be incurred over the course of 2009 and 2010. Once completed, the Company
expects to realize annualized cost savings of up to US$4 million.

“Today is the beginning of a very exciting period for Dorel’s Recreational/Leisure business,” said Jeff McGuane, President CSG North America. Mr. McGuane, who has been with Cannondale since 1994 and most recently was President of CSG International, was named to his new post last month.
“We have realized significant benefits from identifying and acquiring strong brand leaders in the recreation and leisure industries, as well as driving organic growth from our existing businesses. However, for us to continue on our quest to remain competitive and to
become the world’s premier provider in delivering the top recreation and leisure brands and products that consumers trust and want, we must continue to simplify and streamline our operations to help us drive forward. Creating the Center of Excellence in Bethel,
consolidating our CSG resources within North America to two main locations, and leveraging the manufacturing resources at our Taiwan-based Center of Excellence are critical steps along the path of achieving our objective – becoming the global innovation leader in the recreation and leisure segment,” concluded Jeff.

Profile
Dorel Industries Inc. (TSX: DII.B, DII.A) is a world class juvenile products and bicycle company. Established in 1962, Dorel creates
style and excitement in equal measure to safety, quality and value. The Company’s lifestyle leadership position is pronounced in both
its Juvenile and Bicycle categories with an array of trend-setting products. Dorel’s powerfully branded products include Safety 1st,
Quinny, Cosco, Maxi-Cosi and Bébé Confort in Juvenile, as well as Cannondale, Schwinn, GT, Mongoose and SUGOI in
Recreational/Leisure. Dorel’s Home Furnishings segment markets a wide assortment of furniture products, both domestically produced
and imported. Dorel is a US$2 billion company with 4700 employees, facilities in eighteen countries, and sales worldwide.
3
Caution Concerning Forward-Looking Statements
Except for historical information provided herein, this press release may contain information and statements of a forward-looking nature
concerning the future performance of Dorel Industries Inc. These statements are based on suppositions and uncertainties as well as on
management's best possible evaluation of future events. The business of the Company and these forward-looking statements are
subject to a number of risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results to differ from expected results. Important factors which
could cause such differences may include, without excluding other considerations, increases in raw material costs, particularly for key
input factors such as particle board and resins; increases in ocean freight container costs; failure of new products to meet demand
expectations; changes to the Company’s effective income tax rate as a result of changes in the anticipated geographic mix of
revenues; the impact of price pressures exerted by competitors, and settlements for product liability cases which exceed the
Company’s insurance coverage limits. A description of the above mentioned items and certain additional risk factors are discussed in
the Company’s Annual MD&A and Annual Information Form, filed with the securities regulatory authorities. The risk factors outlined in
the previously mentioned documents are specifically incorporated herein by reference. The Company’s business, financial condition, or
operating results could be materially adversely affected if any of these risks and uncertainties were to materialize. Given these risks
and uncertainties, investors should not place undue reliance on forward-looking statements as a prediction of actual results.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

No surprise.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's just a matter of time, as expected they moved the production to Asia to cut cost and increase profit margin. Sad day for Cannondale fan hold on to your System & Super Six and Caad 9 for now.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

*There is only one bike that is moving from the US to Asia*. The Synapse Carbon and Slices are already made in Asia and those still sell well. The CAAD 9s, Synapse Alloys, and Alloy MTBs will still be made in the US. The Slices and Synapse Carbon models didn't suffer any sales problem becuase they are made in Asia. It's almost come to the point where if you don't buy an Asia made carbon frame you should treat it as suspect. With the exception of the small niche' manufacturers in the US......... one of which sells and Asian made frame that people seem to jerk off to all the time............. 

The Alloy still will still be US made................... That's what they do well; better than _anyone_ else in the industry infact. 


Further, Since the "Journalism" part of Journalism part seems to be lacking at VeloSnooze, Dorel will be moving Schwinn and GT to the Bethel area, so while they'll loose the Jobs at Cannondale, they'll be bringing more jobs to the Bethel area in the long run........ It's not as if we're going to see a re-run of the South Park _Jobs_ episode play out on the east coast. 


It's a good move for Cannondale. Moreover, this was something that was going to happen no matter who owned the company. I think/hope every knows that most of the companies are already working on 2012 bikes and product............. that would mean that Cannondale was planning this move prior to the Doral acquisition. I wouldn't look at this as Dorel making them do it............... thats they way it's going to be played out on forums and by "news" sources (like VeloSnooze). We'll see the whoo-is-me-boo-hoo-no-'Merican-made-frames stuff every where. We'll also see the ever popular "Death of an American Company" argument. The "I'll never buy a Cannondale again" argument. The trite "they sold out" will be seen and over used. 

For everyone that will cry and moan about it............. I'd better see your ass on the American Champ Madone replica . Of course this brings up quite a problem for some. You want American carbon but "refuse" to pay for a Crumpton or a Parlee Z1-3 (as the 4 is Asian *tisk tisk*) but wouldn't be caught dead on a Trek............... what's a cheap, morally superior, Ethnocentrist to do? 

As I've said many, many, many times; _I'll_ be on a 2010 super even if it was made on the moon.


Starnut


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> Of course this brings up quite a problem for some. You want American carbon but "refuse" to pay for a Crumpton or a Parlee Z1-3 (as the 4 is Asian *tisk tisk*) but wouldn't be caught dead on a Trek............... what's a cheap, morally superior, Ethnocentrist to do?



Ruegamer!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

Will the Si crank work with Super Record 11 ?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> ......... one of which sells and Asian made frame that people seem to jerk off to all the time.............


 
I think that this might be my new sig..........


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Starnut,
> 
> Will the Si crank work with Super Record 11 ?



I'm not sure how I missed the _entire_ thread dedicated to this so.............. I'll post the answer over there 

Starnut


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> *There is only one bike that is moving from the US to Asia*. .
> 
> For everyone that will cry and moan about it............. I'd better see your ass on the American Champ Madone replica . Of course this brings up quite a problem for some. You want American carbon but "refuse" to pay for a Crumpton or a Parlee Z1-3 (as the 4 is Asian *tisk tisk*) but wouldn't be caught dead on a Trek............... what's a cheap, morally superior, Ethnocentrist to do?
> 
> ...


Seems that the chip is on your shoulder.

I can say that since Cannondale is going overseas, it is one less reason to buy one. Since I will have to buy an imported frame, I suppose it opens the door for me to consider all makers now, but I am not necissarily happy about it. I suppose I could spend the big bucks and get a custon or a litespeed that's made here.

My last Cannondale lasted me 17 years and my current one is only 1 years old, so I suppose I have time.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> ....On topic, Liquigas is racin' an Asian made Cannondale *gasp* :yikes: .....


Racing and *WINNING* on their Asian made Cannondales :thumbsup: I'm sticking with my 'Dales as well.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

RB no one said you had to buy an "imported" frame. There are plenty of US made options. There are 20-30 domestic manufacturers that would be willing to build and sell you a frame............ plus there is always Trek.

I have no chip on the ole' shoulder. The irrational whining and complaing that is about to start...... *edit* that has started, is unfounded. I'm not whining about them moving production. Those that, irrationally, subscribe to the "American made=only viable option" way of thinking are most likely to have chip on said shoulder.

Thus.......... the reason I wrote:



STARNUT said:


> I wouldn't look at this as Dorel making them do it............... thats they way it's going to be played out on forums and by "news" sources (like VeloSnooze). We'll see the whoo-is-me-boo-hoo-no-'Merican-made-frames stuff every where. We'll also see the ever popular "Death of an American Company" argument. The "I'll never buy a Cannondale again" argument. The trite "they sold out" will be seen and over used.
> 
> For everyone that will cry and moan about it............. I'd better see your ass on the American Champ Madone replica . Of course this brings up quite a problem for some. You want American carbon but "refuse" to pay for a Crumpton or a Parlee Z1-3 (as the 4 is Asian *tisk tisk*) but wouldn't be caught dead on a Trek............... what's a cheap, morally superior, Ethnocentrist to do?
> 
> ...




Starnut


----------



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

We got this email this morning. I am not sure where you got your information, but Cannondale will not be making any US frames anymore. 

Dear Valued Retailer:



Independent Bicycle Dealers are critical to our success. That’s why we want to do all we can to help you drive your business forward. As one of our valued partners, I wanted to immediately share with you some exciting developments that we believe will enable us to better deliver against your high expectations. 



Specifically, we announced two major initiatives today. First, we have launched a worldwide Centers of Excellence Program. In addition, we have decided to consolidate our Cannondale Sports Group (CSG) offices in North America to two key locations from the present five offices. Our Bethel, CT location will also be expanded into a world-class Innovation Center for all Recreation & Leisure Segment brands and products. 



Second, we have a new mission for our Bedford, PA facilities where we will focus on:

· final bicycle and Headshok assembly, 

· CNC machining, testing and quality control, 

· bicycle warranty repair, and 

· inside sales/service, distribution and customer support/administration (including a new call center on-site).



As part of this transition at our Bedford facilities, we will also shift bicycle frame manufacturing outside of the U.S. after 2010 and utilize the full advantage of the strengths and capabilities of the new Taichung, Taiwan-based Center of Excellence in manufacturing oversight, sourcing, testing and quality control. 



Finally, we have changed the underlying name of CSG to the Cycling Sports Group to better reflect our mission and ambitions as a company. 



Naturally, these are exciting times for CSG. We will continue to work to further accelerate our product innovation, build great brands, and delight our Consumers and Partners – including you.


Thank you for your ongoing support and for being a critically important part of the CSG team.



Sincerely,

Dave Manchester,

Senior Vice President of Sales North America

Cycling Sports Group


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The alloy bikes will be US made next year...............

Starnut


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The fact that they are rolling Cannondale into the same division as the other brands will probably kill Cannondale's identity as a unique bike as much as anything. 

The Six they sell now isn't much of a Cannondale either. It looks like a bunch of other carbon bikes on the market, likely all sourced from the same maker with just different stickers and paint on them. 

What's the point in being in the bike business if you don't want to do something different? There are much more lucrative businesses to be in.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

robertburns3 said:


> What's the point in being in the bike business if you don't want to do something different? There are much more lucrative businesses to be in.


Which affordable alloy frames do Cannondale's competitors manufacture in the US? Where are all the forks that are no different to the Lefty?

Cannondale does plenty that is different. But they are also a mass-manufacturer so by necessity they do plenty more that is generic. That's the way it goes.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Does it really matter?

Specialized, Scott, Cervelo are all made in China. 

How many pro teams are on bikes NOT made in Asia?

Bbox is on Time
Cofidis is on Look

Anyone else? Not sure where Milram's Focus bikes are made.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> Specialized, Scott, Cervelo are all made in China.
> 
> ...


Aren't the higher end Treks for Astana still made in Wisconsin? Looks are manufactured in Tunisia. I think Time is one of the few brands that is manufactured at HQ.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

danielc said:


> Aren't the higher end Treks for Astana still made in Wisconsin? Looks are manufactured in Tunisia. I think Time is one of the few brands that is manufactured at HQ.


Look owns their own factory in Tunisia.

So, we have:

Time
Look
some Treks
high-end Colnagos

Pretty much it for the top manufacturers once Cannondale moves to Asia.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

De Rosa still does their own stuff in house, Ugo still welds some of the Ti frames, so they say. A lot of the small Italian manufacturers build their bikes from a "plug and chug" Dedacciai kit where they can request special geometry. They glue it together and paint it. There is no R&D (Dedacciai did it already) or development. They did however manufacture a frame so..................


Merckx just built a "joint factory" in France or Italy. If by "joint" they mean share then it's not theirs. If by "joint" they mean more than one person owns it but one one company uses it for manufacturing then I guess....... well, I guess it doesn't make a whole lot of difference does it? :lol:

Starnut


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

GURU bikes manufacture all their carbon, titanium, steel and aluminium bike inhouse in Montreal. Nothing is made oversea.

http://www.gurubikes.com/locale/


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

more quality/skilled/career jobs lost. call centers are not career jobs. shame. some 4 year old chained to a bench in china will be busting out c-dales down the road for 5 cents a week.

O well, guess I'll go see Jake Kane, HH or Carl Strong for an aluminum "crit" bike when its time to replace my caad9. 

Hey dorel, or whatever you "global" company is. you lost my $$.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

learlove said:


> more quality/skilled/career jobs lost. call centers are not career jobs. shame. some 4 year old chained to a bench in china will be busting out c-dales down the road for 5 cents a week.
> 
> O well, guess I'll go see Jake Kane, HH or Carl Strong for an aluminum "crit" bike when its time to replace my caad9.
> 
> Hey dorel, or whatever you "global" company is. you lost my $$.



you're an idiot for making the sweat shop argument and shows how little you actually know.

Educate thy self; wiki the Purchasing Power Parity or The Big Mac index................

Starnut


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> you're an idiot for making the sweat shop argument and shows how little you actually know.
> 
> Educate thy self; wiki the Purchasing Power Parity or The Big Mac index................
> 
> Starnut



I don't need to "wiki" anything. I've seen it first hand. While on furlough several years ago from my current (US) airline I flew outside the US. I've done my share of hauling the "rubber dog sh!t out of Hong Kong". When you spend 20 days/month in some of the not so "garden spots" of the world you'll see just how things really are (meaning just how we get cheap crap here in the US).


----------



## eddyadams (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe its not all about the bike. Maybe it has something to do with keeping skilled jobs here in the United States. Maybe it has something to do with people not wanting to send more and more of their $ to a country that has very low environmental standards and inadequate labor laws, and if you think that those are not real issues than pull your head out! IMHO this move is all about the race to bottom line. So F%[email protected]&'n what if people want to see their favorite bike brand keep their manufacturing in the U.S.! It does not make them whiners or idiots. It's cool that some people that post in this forum are so arrogant that they feel they can be so condescending towards others. I own three Cannondales and I love them. The fact that they were made in the United States was a part of my reason for buying them. In 2010 when I look to buy a new road bike, I will wait to see peoples reaction to the quality of the new frames. I've seen it happen to other brands that went overseas and had their quality take a dive, sometimes never to return. I wonder if we will see a noticeable reduction in price? Will the new CSG pass the savings on to the customer? We will see.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> Specialized, Scott, Cervelo are all made in China.
> 
> ...


Focus is made in Germany.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't think that management at Cannondale/Dorel intended to reduce their price point by moving manufacturing operations to Taiwan. It's a fact that manufacturing abroad is cheaper than manufacturing domestically. All of us know that Dorel initiated this to increase profit margins and remain competitive in the bicycle market. 

We'll see in the coming years if the move will have detrimental effects with long time customers chosing to buy domestically produced brands. Each of us had his or her own reasons for buying a Cannondale. Let's not criticize each other for having different views. There is ample truth and validity in both Starnut and Feminine's assertions.

Safe & Happy Riding
CHL


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

robertburns3 said:


> The fact that they are rolling Cannondale into the same division as the other brands will probably kill Cannondale's identity as a unique bike as much as anything.
> 
> The Six they sell now isn't much of a Cannondale either. It looks like a bunch of other carbon bikes on the market, likely all sourced from the same maker with just different stickers and paint on them.
> 
> What's the point in being in the bike business if you don't want to do something different? There are much more lucrative businesses to be in.


What a load of self-righteous crap. 

As long as Cannondale has its own design engineers, their bikes will have their own identity. Does it matter if manufacturing is done by the hands of Abraham Lincoln or Choon Meng Soon Doon? If the frame complies with the design spec and passes quality controls, the end result is exactly the same. 

Now if Dorel decides to purchase the 459$ Hasa frame and stick on a couple of decals, I'll gree with you, but for now, in my eyes, all Cannondales in the line still have got its own identity. 

Please have a look at a Synapse, a bike made in Taiwan and tell me it doesn't have its own identity. Same with the Six. 

Pleeeeease. I cant believe the kind of crap some of you guys are posting. Dorel is a BUSINESS. The purpose is to make money, not to be the merry fairies that manufacture american bicycle frames for the delight of the american nationalist. 

Dorel will make the best frame they can, as cost-effectively as they can, because if they dont, people will buy other brands.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Think they'll put a Taiwanese flag on the frame where the American one is now? And write "Made in Taiwan" down the seatstays?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Which affordable alloy frames do Cannondale's competitors manufacture in the US?


Nobody really, which is kinda my point. Cannondale's were different in design and location of manufacture. Not sure we can say the same for the future.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Goodbye*

Goodbye


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

So are they still going to use the 'Handmade in the USA' stickers on their bikes since they are 'assembled' in the US?


----------



## madone5208 (Sep 29, 2008)

If only someone on this forum had a clue to how economics actually works..


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

doesn't seem to be working very well at the moment. 



madone5208 said:


> If only someone on this forum had a clue to how economics actually works..


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> Merckx just built a "joint factory" in France or Italy. If by "joint" they mean share then it's not theirs. If by "joint" they mean more than one person owns it but one one company uses it for manufacturing then I guess.......


Pretty sure Merckx shares that factory with Pinarello.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*here's my take*

Can't really fault Cdale for this. The reason cdale is doing this is money, plain and simple...if instead they raised their prices to compensate everyone here would be complaining that cdale's were too expensive and they should be competitive with Trek and Specialized. The inherent problem here is that it is becoming increasingly too expensive to operate in the US. I am sure that Specialized, Cdale, ect... would prefer to have all their operations run in the US where they can keep everything together, but the current economic conditions don't let them do that.

The US has continued to make things harder for business' in the US to keep thing here through it's policies. I remember hearing a report some time ago about a survey done of 100 international companies that didn't have a business location in the US. They were asked if their stance would change if the US adopted the 'fair tax'. 60 companies said that if this happened they would build/shift their next operation into the US....40 companies said they would move their HQ and most of their operations to the US. That's 100% of the companies surveyed that said they would do business in the US if given the circumstance. Now I don't want this turned into a political discussion...the point is that companies like cdale would keep their business here in the US if they had the choice, but in order to stay in business they need to move some things overseas because the US is not conducive to business.

People here slamming cdale need to do some research and find out why they are doing this. There is way to much "well cdale lost my business now" stuff going on...honestly I'm surprised it took cdale this long to do this. More and more of this type of move will happen if we continue down this path, and we seem to be running down it uncontrollably now. It can be fixed, but will take time and people educating themselves and voting accordingly...not overacting emotionally!

Stepping down off of soapbox now


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Mr. IROC-Z said:


> So are they still going to use the 'Handmade in the USA' stickers on their bikes since they are 'assembled' in the US?


No doesn't work that way and they can get in trouble if they label the frmae with the sticker.


----------



## Nopcme (Sep 9, 2008)

madone5208 said:


> If only someone on this forum had a clue to how economics actually works..


As previously stated, for some it is not about an understanding of economics. I do realize that maybe without such, Cannondale could perhaps no longer be competative in the market and then cease to exist. In that case, everyone looses. 

However, I am another who has bought Cannondales over the last 20 years, partly because they were US made. I grew up about 30 miles north of Beford, PA. It is an economically depressed area where high paying blue collar jobs are hard to come by. Every Cannondale I've bought over the years made me feel good about supporting that community. Kind of a home town effect. Will I personally feel as good about my next purchase....maybe not. Will that make me consider other brands....perhaps. I'm really undecided. The real losers are the soon to be unemployed Cannondale employees. How many good jobs do you suppose there will be for a guy who has spent the last 30 years welding aluminum?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> The alloy bikes will be US made next year...............
> 
> Starnut


Starnut, you seem pretty certain that alloy bikes will be made in the states despite the press release from Cannondale stating otherwise. From their release, it appears that all that will happen in Bedford is final assembly and some CNC machining; there is nothing stated about manufacturing aluminum frames in the list of what they plan for Bedford. Sure seems clear that their will be no frame building in Bedford after 2010. If you have other concrete information to share, please let us know.

Not that it is surprising that all manufacturing is moving overseas, but I do see possibly losing a few sales from customers who insist on American made (though they never seem to notice that most of the bike is not, as only the frames are made in USA), or even more likely, I will end up selling more of our other brands if Cannondale pricing doesn't become more competitive with the move to Asia.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

zamboni said:


> No doesn't work that way and they can get in trouble if they label the frame with the sticker.


That sucks! I have owned several high end bikes (Cervelo, BMC..etc) and even though those bikes were 2-3x higher priced that my trusty Cannondale, they were made in Taiwan. I purchased those bikes on the premise of design and usability and not where they were manufactured.
My Cannondale however was different. I remember seeing my first Cannondale as a little guy at my local LBS. The first thing that popped out at me was the cool 'made in USA' tag. I knew that when I grew up, I would have to own one because I loved the US, and this was like owning a part of the US culture in an awesome looking bike! Now, they are taking this away from us...very sad day.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

Nopcme said:


> As previously stated, for some it is not about an understanding of economics. I do realize that maybe without such, Cannondale could perhaps no longer be competative in the market and then cease to exist. In that case, everyone looses.
> 
> However, I am another who has bought Cannondales over the last 20 years, partly because they were US made. I grew up about 30 miles north of Beford, PA. It is an economically depressed area where high paying blue collar jobs are hard to come by. Every Cannondale I've bought over the years made me feel good about supporting that community. Kind of a home town effect. Will I personally feel as good about my next purchase....maybe not. Will that make me consider other brands....perhaps. I'm really undecided. The real losers are the soon to be unemployed Cannondale employees. How many good jobs do you suppose there will be for a guy who has spent the last 30 years welding aluminum?


 I agree one hundred %. people dont matter any more in the good old united states , the only thing corporate united states of america cares about is the highest margins posssible . cant wait tell they decide to go mail order and cut the dealers 40 plus margins / mark up


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh dear what a pointless, sorry thread. People are lulled over the fact their beloved hometown production is moving abroad. It's an aspect of globalisation, and has been happening in various guises, in various industries, around the world for some decades now. This is not peculiar to cycling or Cannondale for that matter.

You could buy a car and you will find the thousands of parts sourced from all over the world then assembled at places not remotely connected to the brand's home country. The Airbus A380 is built in a myriad different locations throughout Europe and Southern Asia and USA.

http://www.discoverychannel.co.uk/flight/building_airbus_a380/building_the_a380/index.shtml

As for Cannondale, if the brand is designed and catered for your North American tastes by USA-ians, but then implemented and fabricated elsewhere, I can't quite see what the problem is. In fact one would expect continual innovation and improvements in the product which is what really matters.

It is precisely such Protectionist views, as expressed by posters in this thread regarding home production of goods to the exclusivity of one market alone which must change. We live in one world, on one planet afterall, and resources around the world are there for sharing for the common good of all mankind. I look forward but can only imagine a time when the world economy is unified and and where problems such a political unrest and world poverty are things of the past. Then, if our beloved Cannondales are made in Antarctica or Uzbekistan, it wouldn't matter one bit. Sadly this is far into the future but it is the heading we're on.

So wake up people, the world is changing..


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

this is as fun as reading all the whining on the mtbr.com cannondale forum


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Does it matter?*

Does it matter where it's made? Let's see if Cannondale will put on it MADE IN TAIWAN on all their bikes. If they do then I'll agree with you that it doesn't matter. 



LeDomestique said:


> What a load of self-righteous crap.
> 
> As long as Cannondale has its own design engineers, their bikes will have their own identity. Does it matter if manufacturing is done by the hands of Abraham Lincoln or Choon Meng Soon Doon? If the frame complies with the design spec and passes quality controls, the end result is exactly the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> It is precisely such Protectionist views, as expressed by posters in this thread regarding home production of goods to the exclusivity of one market alone which must change. We live in one world, on one planet afterall, and resources around the world are there for sharing for the common good of all mankind. I look forward but can only imagine a time when the world economy is unified and and where problems such a political unrest and world poverty are things of the past. Then, if our beloved Cannondales are made in Antarctica or Uzbekistan, it wouldn't matter one bit. Sadly this is far into the future but it is the heading we're on.
> 
> So wake up people, the world is changing..


Explain to me WHY they have to be made half way around the world? Is 8+% unemployment too low for you?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. IROC-Z said:


> That sucks! I have owned several high end bikes (Cervelo, BMC..etc) and even though those bikes were 2-3x higher priced that my trusty Cannondale, they were made in Taiwan. I purchased those bikes on the premise of design and usability and not where they were manufactured.
> My Cannondale however was different. I remember seeing my first Cannondale as a little guy at my local LBS. The first thing that popped out at me was the cool 'made in USA' tag. I knew that when I grew up, I would have to own one because I loved the US, and this was like owning a part of the US culture in an awesome looking bike! Now, they are taking this away from us...very sad day.


+1. i couldn't have said it any better myself. for those who that take a swipe at others for the pride of 'made in usa bikes', just give a thought to that 1 object you may own that is special because of where it was made, wether that be a watch, car or crockery for that matter and ask yourself, would i have bought it if it wasn't made there? 
and think of the jobs that will go as well.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

slideeslide said:


> Explain to me WHY they have to be made half way around the world? Is 8+% unemployment too low for you?


How should I know? It's their business and they'd know best. Don't you think?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I read "past 2010" as all production will be Asian................. _past_ 2010. That would mean _until_ 2010, it's not.

Eventually the alloy bike will go but as far as I know, 09 is still US alloy.

Starnut


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

merckxman said:


> Does it matter where it's made? Let's see if Cannondale will put on it MADE IN TAIWAN on all their bikes. If they do then I'll agree with you that it doesn't matter.


Exactly....let's see how proud they are to put 'Made in Taiwan' on their frames. I for one think this is a bad mistake on their part. Cannondale has built up this image on Made in Usa for over 20 years, and now they are going to screw it up because of some small cost savings. I am sure Dorel could phase out one of their other crappy lines of bikes to keep Cannondale in the US.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

just like to say 'made in USA' is not just a protectionist sentiment. I'm an Aussie, and i'm pretty sure the caad9 will be my next bike. Its different, its good, and its being sold for reasonable money. 

Cannondale will lose that edge. that identity. Wonder if they will stop making alloy altogether past 2010 - probably. My current alloy frame cracked at the weld 'designed in Australia, made in Taiwan.'.... it was replaced but this was a known fault in the line...

sigh.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Handmade In Taiwan*



It's disappointing to read some of the unnecessarily condescending comments here. We're all fans of Cannondale and there's no need to be sniping at one another. There is no right or wrong answer here. 

On the one hand, we're seeing capitalism at work, the market deciding what Dorel should do, and a public company that has a fiduciary duty to its several thousand shareholders to do what's in the best interests of the company, including maximizing profits and reducing costs, and keeping up with its peer competitors. Many consumers aren't going to care where the bike is made as long as it's top quality. According to the press release more than a hundred hard-working individuals in PA will (unfortunately) eventually lose their jobs, but this isn't France, this is the most capitalist country on the planet.

On the other hand, we're seeing one of the several strong selling points of a particular brand of bicycle -- i.e., the "Handmade in USA" feature -- on the brink of disappearing.

If the "Handmade in USA" aspect and all the real or perceived intangibles that come with it don't matter, then buy the bike. But for many of us (me included), the "Handmade in USA" on the seatstays and the American flag on the top tube was special, and part of the buying decision. Will that have an adverse impact on the future buying decisions of not all of us but more than a few of us? Absolutely. Will it drive us away to the point that we decide to buy an American-made bike or a high-end Italian bike made in Italy because somehow we're perceiving quality and thus value? Time will tell.

I will say this: if you have a pre-2010 CAAD, SystemSix, Six13 or SuperSix, in my mind those machines just became a little more special.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

It is sad that all manufacturing is going east. I bought my bikes because they were made in the USA or Italy. To me that is very important. I have owned one Cannondale, and the prominently displayed decal that it was made in the USA was important. I know all of my friends who ride Cannondale take pride in that fact as well. 

Cannondale will lose its luster, but I am sure its profits will not miss a beat.


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

Well said.


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> How should I know? It's their business and they'd know best. Don't you think?


Yea, AIG did too.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

slideeslide said:


> Yea, AIG did too.


And if they know less, we know even lesser. :thumbsup:


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

wankski said:


> just like to say 'made in USA' is not just a protectionist sentiment. I'm an Aussie, and i'm pretty sure the caad9 will be my next bike. Its different, its good, and its being sold for reasonable money.
> 
> Cannondale will lose that edge. that identity. Wonder if they will stop making alloy altogether past 2010 - probably. My current alloy frame cracked at the weld 'designed in Australia, made in Taiwan.'.... it was replaced but this was a known fault in the line...
> 
> sigh.


Huh? Cannondale are much more than the "Made in USA" and certainly to me. When I see a Cannondale that label is not the first thing I see or notice oddly enough. Perhaps folks have underestimated Cannondales all this time for what they really are. The discerning rider will see what's under the hood.

If they stop making alloy altogether, or in some form or the other, that would be a mistake.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> Now if Dorel decides to purchase the 459$ Hasa frame and stick on a couple of decals, I'll gree with you, but for now, in my eyes, all Cannondales in the line still have got its own identity.


There is a reason they switched from carbon front to carbon rears, its becuase they bought an off the shelf frame. That point has nothing to do with the location of manufacture, its just that Dorel is turning Cannondale into an importer/distirbutor. Maybe other bikes will remain independent designs, but the six lost its uniqueness compared to the System 6 it replaced for a reason.

You don't need to cranked off, this is a resonable conversation we are having.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> It's disappointing to read some of the unnecessarily condescending comments here.


I agree. A few here freaked out defending Cannondale before one person said they opposed the decison. Let's be civil people.



fornaca68 said:


> If the "Handmade in USA" aspect and all the real or perceived intangibles that come with it don't matter, then buy the bike. But for many of us (me included), the "Handmade in USA" on the seatstays and the American flag on the top tube was special, and part of the buying decision. Will that have an adverse impact on the future buying decisions of not all of us but more than a few of us? Absolutely.


Clearly Cannondale at one time thought it was good for buisness or my bike wouldn't have had about 6 decals saying "Handmade in the USA" on it. For me, I won't likely be able to afford a custom American bike, but now that Cannondale is imported, when a Cannondale is sitting next to a Specialized or other brand, the Made in USA feature will not longer be a tie-breaker. I suspect that will impact sales.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

robertburns3 said:


> now that Cannondale is imported, when a Cannondale is sitting next to a Specialized or other brand, the Made in USA feature will not longer be a tie-breaker. I suspect that will impact sales.


In the Fall of 2007, I was in the market for a new top-shelf road bike. I narrowed my choices down to a Cannondale SuperSix and a Cervelo Carbon Soloist. I was on the fence. As soon as the Cervelo dealer told me (in response to my question where the Cervelo was made) that the Soloist is made in China, I bought the SuperSix the next day.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I suppose that I knew that this was going to happen, as I am sure many others did. People are pretty fired up on both sides, which is understandable to some degree. I understand business and the need for profitability, and sometimes these things happen. I am not going to boycott Cannondale. If a Cannondale bike is my favorite next time I am shopping, then I will buy it. On the other hand, if a Specialized, Bianchi, Trek, or Cervelo is my favorite, I will buy it instead. I have felt some brand loyalty to Cannondale in the past though, which has caused me to consider their products more heavily. The things that Cannondale will be losing are the very things that caused me to consider their brand just a little bit more than the others. 
I own several bikes, including a beautiful and immaculate blue 1999 R600 upgraded with 7700 9-speed Dura Ace. I also own a more modern Giant bike that is admittedly a little more comfortable (it was the bike I chose to ride on my long ride this morning). There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Giant, it is a very nice and well made bicycle, but I don't love it like my Cannondale. It is simple and very fast, like a stripped down classic race car. The welds are absolutely invisible, unlike the Giant; it's welds look like wadded-up spitballs. This is the same frame that design that Mario Cipollini wore the Maillot Jaune, Maglia Ciclamino, and Maillot Vert on, and won numerous grand tour stages. He liked it so much that he refused to give it up when the rest of the Saeco team adopted the new design. He said: "Cannondale makes the best bikes!" while he was riding this frame. This is a bike that I will never sell; I had a puke-green one when I was in college that got stolen, and I liked it so much that I got another one just like it. 
I'm sure that everyone has heard enough now about my sappy attachment to this particular bicycle, but I'm just trying to emphasize that there IS something special about my handmade Cannondale Aluminum bike and all of the ones like it, and I know that i am not the only person that feels that way. This is the end of an era. There is always something melancholy about the end of an era, like the disappearance of lovely lugged steel bikes from professional bike racing, or when a great champion finally hits the wall and gets dropped by the peleton while someone ten years younger takes the overall win. These things happen and the world does keep turning, but it is a little bit sad. I think that is undeniable. I really hate it that 200 people are going to lose their jobs, though. Anyway, that's my .002$ I'll keep the one that I have, and I think that i will buy a CAAD9 this year while I can still get one without spitball welds.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

#1
shibaman
RoadBikeReview Member

user gallery 
Join Date: May 2008
Posts: 65

Just got done doing 50 mi. in the hills on my made in USA System Six. It climbs like a goat when my legs say too, but it is still comfortable on bad roads. I liked this US made frame so much that I bought another to build some day. My 94 GT Zaskar with a beautiful hand welded frame is made here. My Trek y-Foil was also built in the USA. Too bad it got banned from racing. it would have been fast back then. 4 very nice bikes/frames made here. One was very way ahead of it's time ( the foil). I can't help but to look at a bike to see the tag of where it is made. I prefer made in the USA. Not a racist attitude, but I would like to support the workers back home. I do have pride when I see a made in USA on an item.
That said, I still love my made in Taiwan Specialized Langster. It is my sprint/hammer bike. But I did buy this from my LBS. So that still counts as helping the locals.
__________________


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> ...This is the end of an era.


Liked your whole post. Well said.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

CANUCKDALE is now CHINADALE

Look here. for the future.. of BRAND DILLUTION

http://www.dorel.com/press/2008/112785_Dorel.pdf


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

*thanks*



robertburns3 said:


> Liked your whole post. Well said.



Thanks. I was hoping to convey that I don't have a problem with the mass production of bikes in Asia. The shop that I wrench in has Giants and I get a really good deal on those b/c I work there. I have also had very good experiences with their (Giant's) customer service, which has increased my favor of their way of doing business. I will defend their product, as it is of very high quality, and I think that is reflexive of the better part of Asian bicycle manufacturing. We hired a fellow last year that was an absolute Trek fanatic, and he came into the shop with a pretty negative attitude towards the Taiwanese "mass production" of bikes. He completely changed his mind later and admitted that the quality of those bicycle frames was superb. I say all of this to assert that it is OK for the bike companies to produce their bikes in Asia; that makes the business more profitable and keeps the quality of the product high. I don't even mind that Cannondale does this; I actually think that it is good for them. 
The obvious flip-side to that is that the heritage and "uniqueness" of the Cannondale brand is being lost to some extent. People flipped when Ernesto Colnago started making frames in Asia, but the shop in Italy remained, and the option is still there to purchase an Italian made Colnago frame. I saw the CAAD 9 the same way. Cannondale was keeping up with the market and mass producing a high quality carbon frame used in grand tours, but the American made high quality aluminum frame that is synonymous with the Cannondale name was still available. For lack of a better way to put it, the American-made Aluminum bicycle frame is the very thing that comes to mind when most people think about Cannondale. I'm not saying that the company is "losing it's soul" or anything, I'm just saying that they are shifting their identity to something less unique. 
I'll stop rambling and leave on this note. A couple of days ago I informed a friend of mine that works in the shop with me about the changes that Cannondale is making. He is 69 years old and taught me a lot about working on bicycles. Though he is a dedicated steel advocate still riding the same lugged Windsor (made when Windsor was still an independent company and not a sticker on a Bikesdirect.com bike) that he bought new in the 70's, he expressed genuine sadness at the news. He shared the story with me about being actively involved in the cycling community and watching the Cannondale company develop and grow from the outside. He talked about how strange and exotic their frames were and how some of his friends back then furiously hated them and resisted aluminum like the plague. From there he expressed how interesting it was to watch the company grow and refine their metalworking to genuine art. He told me how he shook his head when big races started to be won on Cannondales and how he eventually developed a tremendous respect and appreciation for what the company managed to accomplish over a short time. From the perspective of someone who never gave up riding steel and still gets watery-eyed when talking about welding lugged frames, he stated that he was genuinely and truly saddened to be witnessing the end of "Handmade in the USA" Cannondale aluminum.

-Chris-


----------



## EmmanuelB (Apr 29, 2009)

*No more "hand made in USA" cannondales*

Hy to all of u 

I am French and have been riding Cdales since 1992 (my first M 400). I have had 4 mountain bikes and 4 road bikes, the last (and current) one being a wonderful 2007' six thirteen that I love.

This news, though expectable (especially as Carbon made frames are now very trendy and as Taiwanese are specialists of the black fiber (eg Giant) ) will no doubt cast some nostalgia over the ones who, like me, have always appreciated this innovative and immediately recognizable look of oversized, polished welds alloy frames.

Over the 30 last years, Cdale has invented oversized tubes, has been one of the first to believe in full suspension etc...

Personnaly, I consider that the power pyramid (appeared oin 1995 on CAAD 3) combined with hourglass seatstays (a concept dating back to 1997, with CAAD4 ) gave the frames an incomparable touch of class, often copied, never equalled.

It is true that this "handmade in USA" thing gave this "je ne sais quoi" of exclusivity and quasi artisanal touch, although the brand was a big one.

This does not change anything to the quality of the products, which, surely, will remain.
But it will remove a little bit to the Cdale "spirit" and this feeling of owning a "unique" piece of American manufacturing genious, like a Merlin Extralight, or a Corvette....

As you said, this is the end of an era, and the bikes bearing "handmade in USA" will become collectors for nostalgics....

In any event, I have a thought for the 200 persons in Bedford, who will be obliged to stop participating in the adventure.

Sad times .......

EmmanuelB


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

EmmanuelB said:


> Hy to all of u
> 
> I am French and have been riding Cdales since 1992 (my first M 400).
> 
> ...


Emmanuel:

First, _merci pour ecrire_. It is great to get an opinion from a non-U.S. individual on this important and dividing Cannondale place-of-manufacture issue. Very interesting. For whatever it's worth, I share (as an American) the same opinion as you, and believe that the "HANDMADE IN USA" running up the seatstays has an intanglible benefit that is, _je ne sais quoi_, hard to describe.

From my end, I would be disappointed if Campagnolo (at least Record) components were no longer made in Vicenza, Italy or if Mavic high-end race wheels were no longer made in St. Trivier, France, but those products were instead being manufactured in Taiwan or China. Even when I look at Michelin and Hutchinson race tires that say "MADE IN FRANCE" or the Contis that say "Handmade in Germany", at least for me, and as silly as it might seem to some, I place a value to that.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*The value that you mention, is not*

silly is real, things get water down the farther away they go, thats a fact. I sell a lot of retail merchandise so I can tell you that there is a huge difference from made in USA and made in china, period.

Now are any of this companies(including) cannondale going to drop the price by at least 50% off course not, so the argument that they do it to stay competitive is shaky at best.

I have three made in the USA and the slice(2009) is taiwan(team) deal, maybe my last one's for a long time. Plenty of other bikes made in taiwan in the same factory way cheaper.

So sad to see how the country has been soldout, if you are over 30 you now what I mean. but I guess this is called progress.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

eddyadams said:


> Maybe its not all about the bike. Maybe it has something to do with keeping skilled jobs here in the United States. Maybe it has something to do with people not wanting to send more and more of their $ to a country that has very low environmental standards and inadequate labor laws, and if you think that those are not real issues than pull your head out! IMHO this move is all about the race to bottom line. So F%[email protected]&'n what if people want to see their favorite bike brand keep their manufacturing in the U.S.! It does not make them whiners or idiots. It's cool that some people that post in this forum are so arrogant that they feel they can be so condescending towards others. I own three Cannondales and I love them. The fact that they were made in the United States was a part of my reason for buying them. In 2010 when I look to buy a new road bike, I will wait to see peoples reaction to the quality of the new frames. I've seen it happen to other brands that went overseas and had their quality take a dive, sometimes never to return. I wonder if we will see a noticeable reduction in price? Will the new CSG pass the savings on to the customer? We will see.


Good gawd, shut your FACE.........


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

hendrick81 said:


> Good gawd, shut your FACE.........



2nd

Starnut


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I might be wrong but its my understanding that alot of the building, painting, design and testing will be done in the US. If a certain percentage is still done over here than they can still be considered built in USA. I think we have to wait and see the new frames before we ditch Cannondales. My heart goes out to the 200 people losing there jobs but remember lets not forget the other 100 still employed. Theres just something about a Cannondale where ever its made that I love.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

So have they already started building the cadd 9 over seas, or is 09 the last year???


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I am not sure. Everything I have heard points to 2010 so more than likely the early 2010 bikes will be the last. I actually just got into rode biking and got a good deal on the new carbon six and upgraded everything but the frame and fork. This bike is already made out of the US.


----------

